# la ramener /ramener sa fraise



## steiner

¿Qué es "la ramener"? _*arrête de la ramener* et propose des solutions _me dicen que es "deja de pavonearte" o "deja de darte importancia" pero por el contexto en esta frase y otras que he encontrado en Google me da la impresión de que es más bien "dar la lata" o "marear la perdiz". ¿Alguien sabe si hay una traducción correcta? O alguien puede al menos explicarme en qué consiste _la ramener _(en plus, ramener quoi ?)

Muchas gracias


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Steiner, en Francia :
* Arrête de la ramener* es: para de hablar / insistir / ponerte pesado..  
ramener es traer en este caso es como decir ;_ para de / traer /exponer esa conversación / de plantear ese tema...
Siempre lo he usado cuando una personna habla demasiado y se pone pesada..*
Saludos*
_


----------



## esteban

Hola Steiner,

No es exactamente lo que has propuesto...un ejemplo para ilustrar lo que significa _la ramener_ (_la ramener_ en tu ejemplo es coloquial) podrìa ser éste:
Dos amigos se dan regularmente cita (para tomar un café, qué sé yo...). Uno de ellos es muy puntual (se llama Pablo) y el otro es muy impuntual (llamémoslo Juan). 
Supongamos que a la primera cita, sea Pablo el que llegue tarde y no Juan como suele pasar por lo general.
Si en las pròximas 20 citas, Juan le llega siempre tarde a Pablo pero cada vez vuelve a mencionarle la primera cita (en la que Pablo llegò tarde) pues Pablo podrìa decirle "Arrete de _la ramener_ avec ça, je suis arrivé en retard qu'une seule fois...".
En Colombia usamos la expresiòn "sacar en cara". La frase podrìa quedar entonces "Deja de sacarme en cara siempre lo mismo, llegué tarde sòlo una vez...".

Espero haberte ayudado.

esteban


----------



## tatius

Espero que te sirva todavía, pero es que me parece que puede servir para los dos sentidos mencionados por esteban y francisco javier...

Yo pondría: "Deja de dar la lata"


----------



## ccharlene

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour à tous, 

Quelqu'un connaitrait un équivalent espagnol de "*ramener sa fraise*"? Cela se dit de quelqu'un qui, par exemple, s'introduit dans une conversation sans qu'on l'ait invité. Ça n'a rien de péjoratif et ce n'est pas aussi fort que "meter las narices en asuntos ajenos". On le dit beaucoup aux enfants qui renchérissent à l'improviste dans une conversation d'adultes : "Et toi, qu'est-ce que tu viens ramener ta fraise?"


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
"Meter las narices en algo" signifie "mettre son nez/se mêler de ce qui ne te regarde pas" et donc ne se limite pas à s'introduire dans une conversation.

Ici ,dans "ramener sa fraise", fraise signifie le visage/la tête et correspond à "s'approcher". Cela a donné également l'expression "la ramener". 
En español: "¡*no te metas (donde nadie te ha llamado)*!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

También se puede decir:
- ¡Y a ti! ¿quién te ha dado velas en este entierro?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

> - ¡Y a ti! ¿*quién te ha dado velas en este entierro*?


 
¡Me encanta! ¡Luchemos para que este tipo de expresiones no se pierdan!


----------



## swift

Hola, buenos días:

Por acá diríamos: "¿Y a usted quién lo llamó?"

Saludos,


swift


----------



## ccharlene

Joli panel de réponses, merci à tous!


----------



## prosemas

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola!

Tengo aquí esta frase (bueno, pongo la frase anterior, por el contexto):

Également de très agréables petits déj, un peu plus originaux qu’ailleurs et accompagnés d’un délicieux _espresso_ (fermez les yeux : c’est l’Italie)_._ Un bémol sur la musique qui la ramène un peu.

Habla de un restaurante en México, y es una guía de viajes. Todo es bueno, menos ese bemol. ¿Que la música molesta y eso le baja algún punto? No entiendo el sentido de ramener en esta frase.

Gracias por la ayuda, y saludos


----------



## Paquita

No es el verbo "ramener" sino la expresión argótica "la ramener" abreviación de "ramener sa fraise" como lo verás aquí

Fraise significa tête, y si llegas con tu cabeza, es que ... llegas..

 Tiens voilà X qui ramène sa fraise.

La música se impone, está (demasiado) presente.


----------



## prosemas

Vale, ya veo.

¿Podría ser entonces que te pone la cabeza como un bombo?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rizzos

El problema no es ramène, sino bémol.

Un bémol sirve par que una nota o partitura baje un tono.

Personalmente, lo que entiendo es, que la música no está a la altura y eso, le quita un punto al conjunto.

Es decir la música (ramène) empuja hacia abajo al conjunto del local.

Me imagino el típico lugar tranquilo donde estás tomando un café tan bueno que si cierras los ojos te imaginas que estás en Italia, y de repente entra la tuna  , o en este caso un grupo de mariachis y rompe el encanto.

O un sitio muy tranquilo que tiene la música un poco alta y te molesta un poco al hablar.

De todas formas ya te digo que esto es lo que me sugiere la expresión, espera otras respuestas


----------



## Paquita

"bémol" se ha de entender como en este hilo post#9
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=368285

Hay que poner un matiz negativo al elogio.

Y con juegos de palabras porque van a criticar la música que baja un punto la calidad del sitio.


----------



## _Nani_

Estoy bastante de acuerdo con Rizzos.

No es que la música te ponga la cabeza como un bombo, sino que no es la adecuada. Bien puede ser por el estilo, volumen, o porque simplemente no pega poner música, y esta sobra y no pega con el resto del ambiente.

A ver qué dicen los demás...


----------



## prosemas

Bueno, para mí la parte primera está clara, y la diría así: "Un pero por la música, que..." o "Sólo un pero, la música, que..."

... desentona
... es molesta
... te pone la cabeza como un bombo
...
...
...
...
...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Aquí tengo una duda.

¿Demasiada música o música “pomposa”/pretenciosa?


----------



## _Nani_

Yo diría "que desentona"

Lo que pasa es que entonces aquí pierdes el lado "argot". Pero bueno, yo entiendo que es lo que quieren decir.


----------



## prosemas

Debe de ser un mal común en el lugar, porque de otro sitio dice:             Resto-bar bon mais cher avec une musique qui fait oublier la beauté du ressac.  (estamos en el mar)


----------



## chlapec

Paquit& said:


> "bémol" se ha de entender como en este hilo post#9
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=368285
> 
> Hay que poner un matiz negativo al elogio.
> 
> Y con *juegos de palabras* porque van a criticar la música que baja un punto la calidad del sitio.


 

Quizás... *"sólo una nota discordante, la música demasiado presuntuosa"*


----------



## prosemas

Pero, ¿por qué pretenciosa y no sencillamente molesta? Me parece más fácil, ¿no?


----------



## Rizzos

Yo no describiría como presuntuosa la música en ningún caso, es verdad que se entiende, pero no queda bien (la música no puede ser presuntuosa, es una cualidad humana)

Yo lo traduciría como:

La nota discordante la pone la música, (que quita calidad al local/ que no está a la altura del local)

Si quieres algo más argot: (la única pega es la música/el único pero se lo pongo a la música), que desentona y baja la calidad del local


----------



## chlapec

prosemas said:


> Pero, ¿por qué pretenciosa y no sencillamente molesta? Me parece más fácil, ¿no?


 
Pues para ser más fiel a la expresión "la ramène", aprox.: "se da aires"


----------

